# Cutting tool / bits



## liteace (Nov 20, 2021)

Ive got these, can someone tell me what they are for please







Also can someone tell me what type of holder I need for these, Ive put them in my hand so you can get some idea of size










and finally, whats this piece, looks like some sort of hole starter













Thanks


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 20, 2021)

the topmost picture is of HSS tool holders intended for 4-way tool posts.  Very nice


----------



## liteace (Nov 20, 2021)

what are they for cutting as they look very fine and not up to much


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 20, 2021)

yes they will cut steel when the HSS is sharpened correctly.  We have a thread for that on the forum here.


----------



## liteace (Nov 20, 2021)

sorry for all the questions, they're a cutting tool to slice through work that done or a tool to for turning down work in process


----------



## benmychree (Nov 20, 2021)

The triangular parts with the counterbored holes are anvils, which go under triangular inserts to protect and cushion the cutting insert.


----------

